# backing up/restoring ncurses configs for make



## melinko2003 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi,

I guess the question is where are all of the make file configurations stored for when i install a port, and encounter the ncurses ui?

What im trying to get at is basically copying these configuration files to a identical machine, and just being able to go to the directory and make install clean - with out hitting any bumps (ie. Autonomous install).

Is this possible with ports? I imagine so? Could be wrong - i've read through quite abit of the documentation on ports - but I suspect i might have missed where this file(s) are located.

Kind Regards,

El


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 24, 2009)

When you come across a 'make config' screen and select your options (or accept the defaults), these options are stored in /var/db/ports/$portname/options.


----------



## melinko2003 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you kind sir =) I appreciate it!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 24, 2009)

One way of 'duplicating ports' to an identical machine is to mount /usr/ports and /var/db/ports on the other machine using nfs. That will save disk space and bandwidth (because /usr/ports/distfiles will contain the tarballs).


----------



## melinko2003 (Jul 24, 2009)

just a follow up to this question - occasionally while installing packages ill be asked if I want to install something else and given a (y) or (n) option on the commandline. Is there any way to auto yes this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 24, 2009)

```
make -DBATCH etc.
```
or export 
	
	



```
BATCH=yes
```
 to the environment using export or setenv. Note: this will auto-default the 'make config' dialog.

An (untested) alternative would be [cmd=]yes | make etc.[/cmd]. See yes(). No idea if that will work here.


----------

